# transparent PDF froglet?



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never seen a froglet like this before...
Do they all turn out to be transparent then get darker?
I'm still a n00b when it comes to PDFs themselves...
Looks pretty wicked tho


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It's an albino. If it survives it will get less transparent just because the tissue will thicken, but that's it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

johnc said:


> It's an albino. If it survives it will get less transparent just because the tissue will thicken, but that's it.


Thanks John
It looks pretty sweet lol
I bet they are very rare aye?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I would imagine so. Most people who have reported albino darts have also found them to be weaker than their siblings and they rarely survive for more than a few months. I've never seen one in person. 

The thing is though, seeing albinos is usually an indicator of repeated inbreeding because they are rare, recessive, and disfavored traits.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I think you should post the photo source, when posting a photo which is not your own.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/27585-tarapoto-imitator.html


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> I think you should post the photo source, when posting a photo which is not your own.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/27585-tarapoto-imitator.html


I think it doesn't matter.....
I never claimed the photo to be mine at all.
I'm not using it for any profit or gain.
I think if you're not gonna contribute to the question in general you shouldn't reply....
No disrespect.....just saying.
Most people would rather see pics than links and running around getting all these links and whatnot is a bit time consuming on a phone....I don't own a comp :/ things are a bit harder for me 
Also I'm laying in bed trying to force myself to sleep and it ain't working so source links at the least of my worry and not everyone does it


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you're being a little unfair to Reef_Haven. Perhaps my greatest pet peeve is when people use my photos without at least linking to where they came from.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry,
My posts are usually blunt and to the point. So people take it as a slam instead of a suggestion.
I might just say a photo is not mine, instead of posting the source.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I think it doesn't matter.....
> I never claimed the photo to be mine at all.
> I'm not using it for any profit or gain.
> I think if you're not gonna contribute to the question in general you shouldn't reply....
> ...


I'm with Reef Haven and John on this.. I've had photos stolen from me.. (including attempts to use them to scam people for animals the guy didn't have) and it has ticked me off... It would have taken only a couple of seconds for you to give credit to where you have "borrowed" the picture. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I fully agree here, as does the law. The fact that a picture is posted by someone, does NOT make it fair game to anyone who wants to steal it. We recently looked this up to see if any copyrights needed to be taken out to protect my son's photo's as he is starting a business selling prints. Fact of the matter is, every photo is basically automatically copyrighted. It is illegal to steal a photo from the internet, or from anywhere for that matter. You must have permission from the owner (person who took photo). It IS prosecutable should the photo's owner decide to follow up on it.
Now when somebody posts a photo on dendroboard, I think the vast majority of us don't have a problem when credit is given, after all, you are pretty much just telling somebody else to look at their work.
But when you strip all their credits from it, that is theft of their work. Plus you have publicly announced the theft to the world. Should the owner of the photo decide to, he has a slam dunk case to prosecute.
Sorry for the rant, but this strikes close to home. I have had coral photo's stolen before and now my son is putting himself at risk. Make no mistake, it is illegal and immoral. Give the photographer some credit.
My apologies that I have not linked you to the law itself, my wife looked it up. I'm sure you can find it quite readily with a simple internet search.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I was laying there half asleep.
After everything I'm doing I can be lazy.
That is like the only pic I have ever posted off the net that I haven't taken myself other than those I've quoted in peoples threads.
I'm not a forum master guys lol
Also like I said I use my phone and if I go copying a bunch of text repeatedly then my browser will close and I loose everything I've been doing or that I have typed.
I assure you if I wasn't so tired and was on a computer I would have been posting the source.
I'm still learning these forum things.
I just learned how to link pages and whatnot using the linkback feature.
I meant no disrespect to Reef Haven.....
Maybe y'all like the links for reading material but the site just had that pic and a tadpole pic....not really info.
I'll make sure to leave links to the source when I can but if I have a long message typed out I'm not gonna risk the chance of my browse closing and me loosing everything for a link. Although I guess I could go add it after I post lol.

Sorry guys I didn't think it was such a big deal....


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a couple of good links for ya.
U.S. Copyright Office - Stopping Copyright Infringement

Article: Bandwidth Theft / Direct Linking - BuffyGuide.com


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel like we are at college by plagiarizing and getting scold for it. I understand if he was claiming the photo as his own.He is not he just asking a question. I dont mind if members on this forum use my photos. If its for something positive then by all means use it. Hes not bashing the photo. This is always a problematic topic. I don't think its that serious. Somebody that actually researches and put their blood and sweat into making a paper and then someone comes and steals the info and not giving any credit is plagiarizing. I guess some people might take more serious than others, idk. I never in my mind thought that dragonspirit is going to go sell this photo. This is my opinion.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I feel like we are at college by plagiarizing. I understand if he was claiming the photo as his own.


Yeah there was no evidence even suggesting that I claimed any ownership.
I do appreciate them letting me know.
Although I think once is enough.
It doesn't need to be continuously repeated.




So I learned from my mistake and it doesn't need to be discussed any longer.
Thanks for bringing this to my attention everyone.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

Are people really getting all worked up over a photo? It would be different if he claimed it to be his. My Avatar on my name here isn't my photo. All I have to say is wow guys lol lets lay off him

I guess when something rare is posted it is frowned upon unless it is yours lol. Jealousy much? There are so many threads on here with pictures taken from the internet. I see it all the time when people are asking, "What type of cool frog is this?" Aslo The OP used a picture to help get his question across. Did't use it for selling or claiming it was his.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

The op used the photo because thr op wanted more info and was curious.. Nothing about using the photo for financial benefits...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

punctata said:


> Are people really getting all worked up over a photo? It would be different if he claimed it to be his. My Avatar on my name here isn't my photo. All I have to say is wow guys lol lets lay off him
> 
> I guess when something rare is posted it is frowned upon unless it is yours lol. Jealousy much? There are so many threads on here with pictures taken from the internet. I see it all the time when people are asking, "What type of cool frog is this?"


I would have made the comment if someone else hadn't but I wouldn't have added my comment except for the clear statement of distrespect and uncaring. If the attitude of the OP had been whoops, sorry it wouldn't have gotten to this level.... See 



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I think it doesn't matter.....
> I never claimed the photo to be mine at all.
> I'm not using it for any profit or gain.
> I think if you're not gonna contribute to the question in general you shouldn't reply....
> ...


Ed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ed said:


> I would have made the comment if someone else hadn't but I wouldn't have added my comment except for the clear statement of distrespect and uncaring. If the attitude of the OP had been whoops, sorry it wouldn't have gotten to this level.... See
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Wow you're twisting around my intentions and whatnot.
Did you not see my comments after this one????
Of course you did but you only want to point out this one.
This is getting rather childish....
I got this crap from people when I first joined and I didn't expect this out of you Ed.
I'd expect this out of Doug/Pumilo but not you.
There are people more rude than me on here at times and did you not see the "no disrespect part"
I'm sick of everyone showing these displays of dominance....and the condescending demeanor...
Yeah we are n00bs but you was a n00b once as well.
People need to stop trying to be Captain Dendroboard and understand that we all make mistakes.
I'm still a n00b when it comes to the level you're on. Yeah you're more knowledgeable than me but the way you went about this wasn't very kind.

Let it go....and let's move on with our lives. I'm sure there is more important things to do then hassle me about my silly mistakes.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Umm, yeah, love you too. Good thing we "let it go".


----------



## swamprat (Dec 18, 2009)

It only takes a few seconds too type a referal to where you got it. If you can't copy the link. Just type with a dash before and after what site you got it. That gives the person who took it some credit and if it has a different companies name on it allows the owners of the photo to track it. That should suffice besides using a source link. No one is truly angry. They are just trying to point ya in the right direction. I actually know what it is like to be caught up on the wrong side of that law. It was just one stupid little accident with the wrong person. Everyone is telling you now so you don't get faulted later.


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

swamprat said:


> It only takes a few seconds too type a referal to where you got it. If you can't copy the link. Just type with a dash before and after what site you got it. That gives the person who took it some credit and if it has a different companies name on it allows the owners of the photo to track it. That should suffice besides using a source link. No one is truly angry. They are just trying to point ya in the right direction. I actually know what it is like to be caught up on the wrong side of that law. It was just one stupid little accident with the wrong person. Everyone is telling you now so you don't get faulted later.


Lol, rinse and repeat...repeat...repeat. What were we talking about again, oh yeah...repeat.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

swamprat said:


> It only takes a few seconds too type a referal to where you got it. If you can't copy the link. Just type with a dash before and after what site you got it. That gives the person who took it some credit and if it has a different companies name on it allows the owners of the photo to track it. That should suffice besides using a source link. No one is truly angry. They are just trying to point ya in the right direction. I actually know what it is like to be caught up on the wrong side of that law. It was just one stupid little accident with the wrong person. Everyone is telling you now so you don't get faulted later.


Did you even read the whole thread?
I'm very aware of this lol


This thread is dead everyone.....let's all move on with our lives lols


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Wait... I'm confused. Were you claiming this froglet to be yours?


----------



## ren_himself (Jul 22, 2008)

This is why i rarely post on these forums.... Always someone with more knowledge and more time invested that is sitting back waiting to pounce on someone without.... If he had said this isn't mine it came from XX then the attention would then be turned to XX and then he be flamed for inbreeding his frogs or something... people cant ask a question and get a simple answer anymore, I know there is a search bar on top of the screen, and have used it many times, but sometimes i haven't found that answer here..... and why, cause I am afraid to ask it... I have before and gotten very little help.. I have been a member here since 08... i read and study and never ask.. I used to breed veiled and panther chams.. I thought they were the most anal people ever... I was wrong.. The dude here said nothing about this being his pic and was curious as to the albino-ism and had a few questions, then bam 3rd degree and only a fraction of these posts are about the topic at hand... is there no moderator reading this? It should have been locked after the first couple slams... IMO but hey whats that worth....??


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Mapp said:


> Wait... I'm confused. Were you claiming this froglet to be yours?


Nope Mapp I never claimed that frog was mine I said I found the pic or saw it.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

ren_himself said:


> This is why i rarely post on these forums.... Always someone with more knowledge and more time invested that is sitting back waiting to pounce on someone without.... If he had said this isn't mine it came from XX then the attention would then be turned to XX and then he be flamed for inbreeding his frogs or something... people cant ask a question and get a simple answer anymore, I know there is a search bar on top of the screen, and have used it many times, but sometimes i haven't found that answer here..... and why, cause I am afraid to ask it... I have before and gotten very little help.. I have been a member here since 08... i read and study and never ask.. I used to breed veiled and panther chams.. I thought they were the most anal people ever... I was wrong.. The dude here said nothing about this being his pic and was curious as to the albino-ism and had a few questions, then bam 3rd degree and only a fraction of these posts are about the topic at hand... is there no moderator reading this? It should have been locked after the first couple slams... IMO but hey whats that worth....??


I know right....
You should have seen when I first joined and I didn't know mixing species wasn't tolerated....
It started a flame war :/
It wasn't even about PDFs it was about green tree frogs, green anole, bahaman anole, and a hous gecko all going into a 55gallon tank.
I got rediculed and slammed hard.
The moderators never did anything....in fact they threatened to put an infraction on me cause I was defending myself....I guess the moderator was buddies with the guys slamming me.....idk

Is there not an option on here to close your own threads?


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool with the albinos. I wasn't sure if there were any in this species just because I haven't seen any pictures of them before. I'm glad I ran into this thread. I don't mind to join the whole picture topic, but what I will say is that its nice when people do provide the links to the original thread because there is usually more information at those threads that I enjoy going thru.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Did you even read the whole thread?
> I'm very aware of this lol
> 
> 
> This thread is dead everyone.....let's all move on with our lives lols


Just a point for reading comprehension.. if you start a response off with the phrase


> I don't care


 and then later state


> no disrespect intended


 then you are giving the message that you don't care about what the person said, had to get a word in and then attempt to prevent a negative response (after insulting the person) by saying you didn't mean it. As a comparision, if I said to you


> You are not only a lying POS but an idiot as well!


 and then said


> no disrespect intended


 it would be the same thing. 

If instead you had simply said, I was tired, and it isn't easy to do that on my phone and no disrespect intended, then that would have meant that you didn't mean to insult anyone and that there was a mistake. Instead you have continued insulting people (including backhanded at me..) and setting in concrete (at least with me) that you did intend insults again, (you did the same thing in your original mixing posts)..... 

I gave you the benefit of the doubt the first time around.. I won't make the same mistake again. 

Ed


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ed said:


> Just a point for reading comprehension.. if you start a response off with the phrase and then later state then you are giving the message that you don't care about what the person said, had to get a word in and then attempt to prevent a negative response (after insulting the person) by saying you didn't mean it. As a comparision, if I said to you and then said it would be the same thing.
> 
> If instead you had simply said, I was tired, and it isn't easy to do that on my phone and no disrespect intended, then that would have meant that you didn't mean to insult anyone and that there was a mistake. Instead you have continued insulting people (including backhanded at me..) and setting in concrete (at least with me) that you did intend insults again, (you did the same thing in your original mixing posts).....
> 
> ...



I said I didn't expect you to be this way towards me....I didn't insult you.
Just let it go man


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

Transparent frogs are cool, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

It's a shame its rare and more of a shame the reasoning behind they color can be due to inbreeding. Very attractive animal in the hobby none the less.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fitzy said:


> Transparent frogs are cool, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> It's a shame its rare and more of a shame the reasoning behind they color can be due to inbreeding. Very attractive animal in the hobby none the less.


Yeah I was asking about it cause when I start getting some PDFs I was gonna get some of those if they were legit but evidently they aren't.
****edited by a mod******


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this one, I found here Transparent Frog | Impact Lab.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Reef_Haven said:


> I like this one, I found here Transparent Frog | Impact Lab.


Is that a PDF?
I saw some pages on a rare transparent from when I was goofing off on Google but I can't remember where to find it. But you could see her eggs and everything


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

No it is a type of Glass frog I believe


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes that's a glass frog, not a poison dart frog. Glass frogs are not "albinos" or anything like the frog you originally posted; they are naturally like that. Understory Enterprises recently began sending some cb glass frogs into the country, but they have a very long wait list from what I hear, and the breeding/raising tadpoles has supposedly been a bit challenging so I think that set them back a bit. You could try to get on their wait list, or see if you can get on a list for the people here who just got them when they breed.
Bryan


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder how many and who sent PM's the minute this went up asking if the frog in the original post was for sale? Care to wager?

I see a point to the posting of others pics without permission and not actually saying its not your frog/pic in the original post is definitely what pushed this further than needed.This should make for a nice lesson to all.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> I wonder how many and who sent PM's the minute this went up asking if the frog in the original post was for sale? Care to wager?
> 
> I see a point to the posting of others pics without permission and not actually saying its not your frog/pic in the original post is definitely what pushed this further than needed.This should make for a nice lesson to all.


Nah I never got any PMs about the frog 
I got one from a person in here just giving me words of encouragement.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

It's funny how one person can post something on here that has is negative reponse, 
and recieve four pages of negative replys, and I just posted one question like the one below,
and I get two responses, and one of them is from myself....go figure.





http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/71664-i-got-eggs.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've removed all off-topic posts. Holy crap people, stick to talking about dart frogs on a dart frog forum!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I've removed all off-topic posts. Holy crap people, stick to talking about dart frogs on a dart frog forum!


Thanks man....things were getting out of hand. 
Never meant for it to get that way.
I don't think they should be able to hassle someone so much tho.
I think it's funny tho that Pumilo thanked you for this post yet he is one of the ring leaders....just saying


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Thanks man....things were getting out of hand.
> Never meant for it to get that way.
> I don't think they should be able to hassle someone so much tho.
> I think it's funny tho that Pumilo thanked you for this post yet he is one of the ring leaders....just saying


Actually I requested the edit as personal views were being put forth that have no business here.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Actually I requested the edit as personal views were being put forth that have no business here.


And you telling me I need to provide a souce link isn't a personal view?
You can voice what you want but when you see something you don't like you wanna shut me down?
Kinda hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Stick to frogs, or the infractions will flow forth like the headwaters of the Amazon during the wet season.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> Stick to frogs, or the infractions will flow forth like the headwaters of the Amazon during the wet season.


OH SNAP

I think everyone on this thread needs to stop lickin their frogs! Dont trip ppl! Jk 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

